# Laryngeal tube in a difficult airway situation



## Another German (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey everybody,

sorry in advance, if i might bore someone here with this thread (i don´t know, if the topic laryngela tube was handeld sometimes before).

Can you tell me something about the use and the indication for the laryngeal tube in the US EMS?

The laryngeal tube is inserted blind and usually has its location in the oesophagus. It doesn´t matter, because the tube got two cuffs. One cuff secures the pharynx and one the oesophagus. Between there is a possibility to allow air going in the trachea. In a lot of german medical services this device is used as first measurement to secure the airway and to ventilate the patient. This means (for example case of cpr) we dont bag our patients (with all its riscs) and therefore place the lt directly. Allthough a lot of our first responders who are sometimes alone with a patient for several time use this device to perform cpr.

What do you think about this device and does anyone use this device?

Greetz


----------



## CANMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

Called the King Airway here in the states. Some places are using as a backup airway, others using primary on stuff like cardiac arrests etc. At my fire department gig we have the King Airway as our rescue device, transport gig we use LMA's. 

For difficult airways and when I RSI I ALWAYS have, and a good majority of the time will use a bougie. If you utilize it frequently, even for non complicated intubations, it begins to be second nature. I have yet to be put in a situation where I was faced with a difficult airway in which I could not get an ET tube in utilzing a bougie. When I place a King Airway it has been by choice and typically an arrest situation.


----------



## Another German (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks CANMAN13,

quite interesting. In Germany it is quite common to use the king tube. Especially in arrest situations and of course as a back up (alternative airway). In Germany the use of a bougie isn´t quite common. Don´t know why. I have never ever worked with a bougie "for real". Only for training situation.


----------



## medic2021 (Mar 11, 2021)

i will tell you if you are using the king airway I personally would prefer the I-GEL because it doesn't have an inflatable cuff and is quicker to secure.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2021)

Closed for useless bump


----------

